# Cloudy tank, swollen lips



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Alright guys, i need some help/support. Today I went down stairs to do fill up my tank for a water change, and I realized my tank was cloudy and littered with food. Last time I fed them, I made sure they ate everything, and I guess they puked it back up. I don't always check on my fish everyday since I figure they will be fine, and had them for almost 2 years and this has never happened. Problem is I am leaving for California on Friday, and I wont be able to do water changes. Not only that i can't do a water change right now because I have to fill up another tank and heat it so I can do a water change. My house has softened water and I go straight from the well which is 50*F water. So can I buy some ammonia remover, and do a BIG water change before I go? I don't have any test kits at the moment, but I can clearly tell my ammonia is pretty high. Thanks ahead of time.
*What Ammonia remover is the best to use?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Just added a ton of ammo-lock, now I'm hoping I can get a water change in by tonight.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey Mate ,

What did You feed Your fish ? and what Kind of fish Are they ?
First things First , POST YOUR WATER PARAMS. and atleast
this way we may be able to help you better.

I dont know what You mean by You can tell there is alot of Ammonia... ???

And I wouldnt per say Use an amonia remover
Rather then lets say something Like API Water Conditioner
and give it a Massive waterchange , like 50 %

You shouldnt worry to much about the temperature change.
Its hard as sh*t to Kill a Piranha that way lol. SO Leave Your P's in The tank they are
in... I dont see why you would take them out and put them in another tank.. Waaaay
too much un needed stress for them

Can you do a 50 % change ? Leave them in there and just try and make the tap water
as evenly warm as the others. the cold will not kill them dont worry.

thats Nice that you used AMMO lock.
But you dont even know if thats the problem.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

It's more than likely with the weather getting hotter and more action occuring within the tank a lack of oxygen in your tank. If they are breathing heavily they usually can't get food down as easy. So are they surface sucking alot?? It also means sure your ammonia might be high but nitrite and nitrates are probably the factors here as well. Do you have a air pump and bubbler??? As well get a test kit as well don't add anything else to your tank.Do a 30% water change or around that area and see if that makes a difference. I have had my fish have swollen lips and regurgitate food again but I added a air source as well as the water change stated above and hopefully will be ok. Without water params thats the best I can do for ya.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

Without knowing the water parameters, nothing can be said for sure.

The cloudy water indicates that the aquarium may be re-cycling, the question is why.
-Did you over feed them?
-Did the pH (and kh) fall too low?
-Was the tempearture wrong?
-Is it a symptom of a disease?

Nobody can say for sure without water parameters.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Bullsnake said:


> Without knowing the water parameters, nothing can be said for sure.
> 
> The cloudy water indicates that the aquarium may be re-cycling, the question is why.
> -Did you over feed them?
> ...


 could also be if he didnt dechlorinate water and cleaned media or just a large water change.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

I know the ammonia was up, *I fed them and they puked it up, so that food sat there and it caused an ammonia spike*. I don't have a test kit but i know the ammonia spiked, it reaked like fish and the tank was cloudy. *I use well water so chlorine is not a factor*, *I DON'T take the fish out of the tank*. My tap water is softened so I will another tank with cold well water and heat it. You don't think 50* water will kill them? I was pretty sure that 60* water will put the fish into shock. All I was wondering was what conditioner I should use and if my fish would be fine for vacation, but ammo-lock worked like a charm, water is clear, lips are normal sizes. I just broke all of my glass test tubes so I can't check the water parameters.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

I am also on a well and have a soft water system and I just refill my tanks straight from the tap. Have been doing this for years and have never had an issue. I think its crazy you fill another tank and then let the heaters bring the cold water up to temp. Unnessesary and a pain in the ass IMO

Do a 50% water change, dont feed your fish before you leave, lower the temp to 76-78 and they will be just fine.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

ksls said:


> I am also on a well and have a soft water system and I just refill my tanks straight from the tap. Have been doing this for years and have never had an issue. I think its crazy you fill another tank and then let the heaters bring the cold water up to temp. Unnessesary and a pain in the ass IMO
> 
> Do a 50% water change, dont feed your fish before you leave, lower the temp to 76-78 and they will be just fine.


I have to agree that it is a total pain in the ass, but my house is ghetto. We haven't had time to fix our water softener and sometimes the water from the tap will taste like sea water. The Fish are perfect now, that ammo-lock stuff saved my ass, and all is well. I will put up a feeding video soon, I have one but the tank was dirty from when I came back.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Wittlestguy said:


> ....I don't have a test kit....


There's your first problem. Go get one man, they're only $30 and then you can tell for sure exactly what's wrong with your tank if a problem comes up.
Glad to hear the Ammo lock solved your problem.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

Piranha Dan said:


> ....I don't have a test kit....


There's your first problem. Go get one man, they're only $30 and then you can tell for sure exactly what's wrong with your tank if a problem comes up.
Glad to hear the Ammo lock solved your problem.
[/quote]
Problem solved, been around long enough to know whats up without testing, but I have a test kit, just no tubes, I am ordering a KH tester and it comes with a glass tube. Ammo-Lock was used because I could't do a water change.


----------

